# Architects fees - can anybody explain?



## buckfast (14 Apr 2016)

Hi 

I wonder if there are many architects that display fees in advance? Perhaps, rate/hour, travel costs, costs for drawings, fees certain dize extensions etc? I see that some charge a % of the total project cost. I can't see why this is the fairest method, when an architect might  put in x amount of hours in project A, the same amount of hours in job B, but get benefit a whole lot more from the more expensive project.

Can anybody educate me on how to get the best value for money as I want to do a rear house extension of about 25 square meters. 

Thanks!


----------



## Buddy1977 (14 Apr 2016)

For your proposed extension it won't be on a % basis

Fees range from as follows
Survey of existing €22+ m2 if required
Extension design €20+ m2 
Planning €600 approx if required
Site visits project management would also be extra if required


----------



## Rory_W (15 Apr 2016)

Buckfast, FWIW the following is breakdown of stages in fees just received 
( I would be curious to see what people think each stage should cost)

*Stage 1: *


Measured Survey of the Existing House 

Preliminary designs and layout drawings
Including Feasibility of first floor extension
Liaising with the QS to prepare a cost analysis
between the single and two storey options for the extension. 

Consultation with the Planning Department and preparation
of the planning application documentation. Plus all works up to
the lodging of the planning application. 
Any additional major works after the lodging of the application are
charged on a time basis should they be required. 

Additional costs to client associate with Planning Application:


Printing costs for planning €150(max)


OS Digital Map €115


Planning Application Fee for a straight forward domestic application €34
Newspaper Advertisement c150-300

*Stage 2:*
Undertaking the Role Project Supervisor Design Stage. 
Detailed design – to comply with building regulations and Preparation of tender drawings & documents in conjunction with the Engineer and the QS. Issuing tender to selected competent contractors to price the works. 

*Stage 3:*
Tender Appraisal and awarding of Contract, BC(A)R and Commencement Notice (Based on opting out of the Assigned / Design Certifier Roles) 

Site Inspections during Construction
(up to 5 site visits - €xx / additional visits) 

Planning Compliance Certificate and Building Regulations
Compliance Certificate on satisfactory completion of the works.


----------



## newirishman (15 Apr 2016)

As I just went through this for an extension, I can share what I've paid:

Stages as per Rory's post:

Stage 1: Come up with design, 2 meetings to nail it down, planning drawing, planning submission, etc: 2500 euro
paid 247 euro in planning fees and for newspaper ad

Stage 2:  1500

Stage 3: 7 site visits in my case: 1750

Plus 922.35 euro for the QS (used only for stage 2, tender issuing and validation of tender responses, plus negotiations)
Plus 2952 euro the the Engineer (tricky design, lots of steel and open spaces), which included certificate of compliance etc. for structural works

that's incl of VAT

All of this was fixed prices, the engineer's and QS fees where quoted based on the planning drawings


EDIT: first meeting with architect on site to discuss requirements and suss out what it actually is that we want was free. In our case, we had three of those with different architects before we settled with the one.


----------



## buckfast (15 Apr 2016)

thanks to all, that is very helpful.


----------



## Rory_W (6 May 2016)

Quote received mentioned above was from Architect Technologist not an Architect


----------

